# Devon is beautiful



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Who knew?
Just spent the weekend staying in Newton Abbott but visiting Dawlish and Shaldon. What a lovely area. I saw a stoat and many new birds! Teignmouth Bay and Ness Beach are stunning. Loved the brick smugglers' tunnels.
I wouldn't want to live there but I'm going back there next year for cycling and wildlife spotting. 
Where else is nice to look at and full of nature?


----------



## Looby (Sep 7, 2014)

Dorset. It's even got a song about how beautiful it is.

The Purbecks are lovely. Very popular for cyclists. 

The coastline is gorgeous, a mix of sandy beaches and rocky coves and bays. Wonderful pubs, nice campsites, ours had badgers.


----------



## Looby (Sep 7, 2014)

Easier to get to from London too.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Devon too, and I'm particularly fond of the area around the Kingsbridge estuary and east from there to Dartmouth.


----------



## madamv (Sep 7, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Dorset. It's even got a song about how beautiful it is.
> 
> The Purbecks are lovely. Very popular for cyclists.
> 
> The coastline is gorgeous, a mix of sandy beaches and rocky coves and bays. Wonderful pubs, nice campsites, ours had badgers.


*spits drink over phone*

Are you quoting nature?


----------



## Looby (Sep 7, 2014)

If that includes campsites, beaches and pubs yes. I'm not a complete towny you know!


----------



## madamv (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, ummm, up til now you've been Melman off Madagascar 'Nature; it's all around me, get it off'  

I'll embrace the nature you...  you've blates never showed me before eh?


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2014)

Pretty much all of the south west is beautiful IMO. Devon, Dorset, Somerset, Cornwall.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 7, 2014)

I liked Devon when I went on holiday there as a kid.  We stayed in Okehampton, and did a lot of walking stuff on Dartmoor which was good.  Not been since - that was 30 odd years ago.  Dorset is lovely too - definitely worth a visit - the SW is a lovely part of the world.


----------



## Voley (Sep 7, 2014)

It's fantastic here in Cornwall atm. Tourist season is coming to an end but we're getting some nice late-Summer weather and out walking you barely see another soul, I was out with my brother around Mulfra Quoit and Bodrifty yesterday and we met the grand total of three people in the four hours or so we were out.

A small bit of the view from Mulfra, looking towards the Lizard Peninsula:







You can just make out the top of the island of St Michaels Mount in the middle of Mounts Bay.


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2014)

I love Cornwall best out of season when there is hardly anyone around. Newquay in the summer would be my idea of hell, but in the winter when it is just us and a few old folk on their coach holidays, it suits me just fine.


----------



## madamv (Sep 7, 2014)

My sister lives in between looe and polperro and hates it that she can't wander into town during summer.  Parking is Crap at both places and the buses aren't much better.   

Lovely out of season though.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 7, 2014)

We're going to Woolacombe next week. Really looking forward to it. 

Is that near you Voley


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 7, 2014)

It's a gorgeous part of the world. We went to Torquay and Brixham and the surrounding bits and it was lovely.


----------



## Voley (Sep 7, 2014)

Glitter said:


> We're going to Woolacombe next week. Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Is that near you Voley


No that's in Devon. Sounds nice though - if you get some of the weather we're getting just now you should be able to enjoy that nice beach.  I live right near Lands End. Keep going much further than my house and you'll fall off.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Dorset. It's even got a song about how beautiful it is.
> 
> The Purbecks are lovely. Very popular for cyclists.
> 
> The coastline is gorgeous, a mix of sandy beaches and rocky coves and bays. Wonderful pubs, nice campsites, ours had badgers.


this^^^ just been in Dorset for a week, visited Arne RSPB reserve - saw Spoonbills, saw Pergrin Falcons being mobbed by Sand Martins off Portland Bill and went to my fave pub briefly as I was driving - The Square and Compass in Worth Matravers


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2014)

I knew!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 7, 2014)

It's got some good cliffs. Well, it has the World Heritage Site Jurassic Coast as people will be happy to tell you. I'm afraid I find a lot of the rest quite flat and dull, but that might be biased by my normally encountering it on long train journeys to see my parents.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Dorset. It's even got a song about how beautiful it is.
> 
> The Purbecks are lovely. Very popular for cyclists.
> 
> The coastline is gorgeous, a mix of sandy beaches and rocky coves and bays. Wonderful pubs, nice campsites, ours had badgers.


In Devon. Couldn't give a shit about the lesser neighbour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations for other counties but the clue is in the thread title. Where else in Devon should I pay a visit?


----------



## Geri (Sep 7, 2014)

Woollacombe/Croyde is nice. I prefer the north coast myself, more rugged. It's harder to get to though unless you have a car.


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> I love Cornwall best out of season when there is hardly anyone around. Newquay in the summer would be my idea of hell, but in the winter when it is just us and a few old folk on their coach holidays, it suits me just fine.



most people who livehere love cornwall best out of season. we're getting ot the best bit, kids back at school so it's quieter but still realy nice. it makes emmet season and the horizontal rain of the winter worthwhile


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks for the recommendations for other counties but the clue is in the thread title. Where else in Devon should I pay a visit?



if you're going through plymouth, take a trip on the tamar valley railway.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2014)

Durdle Dor. Dunno if it's in Devon, Dorset or Cornwall though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Dorset damn you!


----------



## Poot (Sep 7, 2014)

There are some lovely hidden places. For example, Burrator Reservoir is well worth a visit, but I'm not sure you have access to a vehicle? That might limit you a bit. 

From Plymouth station, and accessible by bike, I would recommend maybe heading for the coast - you can get ferries from there if you like to Turnchapel and ride to Bovisand. I think you'd like that. There are pasty shops there too. And you could probably ride to Wembury and Heybrook Bay. They're not just for the beach, they're quite green too. 

If you have a car I have lots more recommendations because, sadly, Devon is really lacking in stations.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2014)

marty21 said:


> this^^^ just been in Dorset for a week, visited Arne RSPB reserve - saw Spoonbills, saw Pergrin Falcons being mobbed by Sand Martins off Portland Bill and went to my fave pub briefly as I was driving - The Square and Compass in Worth Matravers


I was sailing off Portland Bill last Monday 

It's a pretty weird place tbh


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Poot said:


> There are some lovely hidden places. For example, Burrator Reservoir is well worth a visit, but I'm not sure you have access to a vehicle? That might limit you a bit.
> 
> From Plymouth station, and accessible by bike, I would recommend maybe heading for the coast - you can get ferries from there if you like to Turnchapel and ride to Bovisand. I think you'd like that. There are pasty shops there too. And you could probably ride to Wembury and Heybrook Bay. They're not just for the beach, they're quite green too.
> 
> If you have a car I have lots more recommendations because, sadly, Devon is really lacking in stations.


Surely you can cycle anywhere in Devon? What's the difficulty in getting to Burrator Reservoir?


----------



## Looby (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks for the recommendations for other counties but the clue is in the thread title. Where else in Devon should I pay a visit?



It wasn't really clear, no. Not to me anyway. 

I thought you meant places other than Devon.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2014)

Devon is beautiful though  one side of my family is old skool Devon farmers. Spent many happy Christmases there - got snowed in for a week once, the lanes round the farm were full of snow right to the top of the hedges at the side  It was exciting for a 6 yr old me, we had to melt snow for water, chop wood for the stove, and on Christmas Eve we had a visit from the *actual, real, *Father Christmas  He looked quite like the farm manager who lived in the cottage down the road but this guy had a beard and a fat belly so we knew he was real 

Good times


----------



## Poot (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely you can cycle anywhere in Devon? What's the difficulty in getting to Burrator Reservoir?


I don't ride a bike, so I don't know how far it is fair to assume that someone can cycle! If distance is no object, I would recommend Dartmoor every time. Definitely Burrator but Foggator Res is also lovely. Princetown is foreboding and quite eerie at this time of the year but has good walks (usually in the rain. It has high rainfall). Yelverton and all around Roborough Common is good and probably quite accessible by bike.


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Poot said:


> There are some lovely hidden places. For example, Burrator Reservoir is well worth a visit, but I'm not sure you have access to a vehicle? That might limit you a bit.





Orang Utan said:


> Surely you can cycle anywhere in Devon? What's the difficulty in getting to Burrator Reservoir?




it's not exactly easy to find stuff round there, only been up there once and it involved a bit of getting lost and swearing.  and it is quite a trek out of plymouth, suppose it's depending on how far you can cover. and where you can find to stay. that's why i recomended the tamar valley railway, you can get up on a really scenic railway line and hop off at bere alton and then ride up the disused rail line from there, according to the other half.

but if you do go to the area round burrator, pop into sheepstor church. i was part of the group that did their heritage stuff. the stuff we did is apparently being touted as the template for other churches to talk about themselves


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

I trust non-cyclists will read this thread so all info is good!


----------



## Bakunin (Sep 7, 2014)

Poot said:


> I don't ride a bike, so I don't know how far it is fair to assume that someone can cycle! If distance is no object, I would recommend Dartmoor every time. Definitely Burrator but Foggator Res is also lovely. Princetown is foreboding and quite eerie at this time of the year but has good walks (usually in the rain. It has high rainfall). Yelverton and all around Roborough Common is good and probably quite accessible by bike.



If you're popping by Princetown, drop into the Plume of Feathers for a pint if it's still open. Last time I was there they still had a cheque behind the bar purpotedly left by the Krays when they sprang Frank 'The Mad Axeman' Mitchell from the prison in the 1960's (they had a brewery that did a rather nice 'Jail Ale' as well). Regarding the prison, it's interesting to look at from a distance, but a byelaw forbids drivers from stopping near the prison and from picking up hitchhikers as well.


----------



## Poot (Sep 7, 2014)

Bakunin said:


> If you're popping by Princetown, drop into the Plume of Feathers for a pint if it's still open. Last time I was there they still had a cheque behind the bar purpotedly left by the Krays when they sprang Frank 'The Mad Axeman' Mitchell from the prison in the 1960's (they had a brewery that did a rather nice 'Jail Ale' as well). Regarding the prison, it's interesting to look at from a distance, but a byelaw forbids drivers from stopping near the prison and from picking up hitchhikers as well.


I have a secret soft spot for the prison. And a not-very-secret soft spot for Jail Ale 

Yes, I forgot about the Krays connection. In the semi-permanent fog/drizzle that surrounds Princetown, you always get the impression that something "interesting" is afoot...


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

just skip plymouth as anyhting other than a through route, best thing about the place is the ways out unless you've got a fetish for 1950s urban planning. cause anything interesting there that was left after the luftwaffe visited was destroyed a few years later. 

if you're prepared to go over the border a little, you could use it as a base for visiting a few places. if you do old homes, then Cotehele is accessible from gunnislake station if you're ok with the uphill bits back to the station. antony is just over from the torpoint ferry. and it is rather pretty by either. given a choice, i'd do cotehele. it's an odd quirky place.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

1950 urban planning, eh?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

Lots of places in Devon ain't pronounced how they are spelt


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> 1950 urban planning, eh?



been to portsmouth?

i grew up near portsmouth and it took me ages to get over this massive dejavu thing where my brain wouldn't proceess that i wasn't im portsmouth. it looked and felt that familiar.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who knew?
> Just spent the weekend staying in Newton Abbott but visiting Dawlish and Shaldon. What a lovely area. I saw a stoat and many new birds! Teignmouth Bay and Ness Beach are stunning. Loved the brick smugglers' tunnels.
> I wouldn't want to live there but I'm going back there next year for cycling and wildlife spotting.
> Where else is nice to look at and full of nature?



All of the South Hams, just stunning. Dartmoor in a bleak way. Around the edges of Dartmoor is all good though and some great cycling without completely killing yourself, plus lots of wildlife. Yeah, that would be my recommendation. Let me know in advance when you're coming, would love to meet for a pint at some point.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> been to portsmouth?
> 
> i grew up near portsmouth and it took me ages to get over this massive dejavu thing where my brain wouldn't proceess that i wasn't im portsmouth. it looked and felt that familiar.


I've been to Bournemouth, Lulworth Cove and Buckler's Hard in Dorset.
Porthcothan, P*****w and Newquay in Cornwall.
And a weird place near Pilton in Somerset.
That's all I've seen of the big leg.


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Lots of places in Devon ain't pronounced how they are spelt



don't come to cornwall if that bothers you 

but there's still some of the celtic roots to placenames in devon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

.


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> P*****w


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> don't come to cornwall if that bothers you
> 
> but there's still some of the celtic roots to placenames in devon.


It doesn't bother me, it fascinates me


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It doesn't bother me, it fascinates me



short version is that devon was one of the last bits of england to become part of england. you can start of one hell of a ruction on both sides of the border by wanting to discuss whether it should reunite with cornwall as part of one of the original celtic nations.

if you do make it to cornwall, I can talk about some of the best places to visit, and discuss the history of them until your ears bleed. the other half can talk a but about tamar valley and dartmoor stuff.


----------



## Poot (Sep 7, 2014)

Much of my job relies on me poring over maps of the southwest and then trying to pronounce my findings to people who actually grew up here. I'm amazed I haven't been laughed out of my job yet.


----------



## toggle (Sep 7, 2014)

Poot said:


> Much of my job relies on me poring over maps of the southwest and then trying to pronounce my findings to people who actually grew up here. I'm amazed I haven't been laughed out of my job yet.



wheras i tell local born and bred academics all the things they got wrong.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

There are certainly pleasing placenames in Devon:
Abbotskirswell
Kingskirswell
Kingsteignton
Bishopsteignton
Totnes
Barnstaple
Combeinteignhead
Stokeinteignhead
Cheriton Fitzpaine


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2014)

DOUBLE PENETRATION


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Sep 7, 2014)

After being fed Ambrosia Devon Creamed Rice as a child, I've made a conscious effort to avoid Devon, and have never set foot in it. I may have missed out on some beautiful scenery but after 4 decades, the nightmares have finally subsided.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 7, 2014)

Devon Cream Teas, yum


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 7, 2014)

^should be jam first


----------



## TheSkullFracker (Sep 8, 2014)

Make sure you pay a visit to exeter !!


----------



## Looby (Sep 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Buckler's Hard in Dorset.



Hampshire!


----------



## fredfelt (Sep 8, 2014)

The Devon coast to coast Sustrans route is very good.  An easy 3 day / 100 mile mostly off road route and a perfect way to spend a long weekend.  Plenty of camp sites / B&B options on the way.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 8, 2014)

some one this sight recommended me a great B&B to stay in, the Globe in Buckfastleigh. It is a lovely little town, the globe is a great pub, it is near Buckfast Abbey (yes home of Buckfast wine! but also a really great spooky place to wander round at dusk, really stunning stained glass), and also there is an otters and butterflies centre where you can see otters and butterflies, a really cool little museum which was an old pub and has been left as it was since the 1950s, and a steam train that you can catch to totnes (it arrives by a river and you can pay a guy in a little boat to take you to the town centre). i think it's pretty near the moors  too but we didn't bother with all the other amazing things to do.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 8, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> ^should be jam first


Incorrect. Devon = cream first.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 8, 2014)

Any of the south West coast path between Brixham and newton Ferrers.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 8, 2014)

If you are a cyclist then you have options a plenty.


----------



## Poot (Sep 8, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> ^should be jam first


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 8, 2014)

Poot said:


>


That's fighting talk


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2014)

marty21 said:


> this^^^ just been in Dorset for a week, visited Arne RSPB reserve - saw Spoonbills, saw Pergrin Falcons being mobbed by Sand Martins off Portland Bill and went to my fave pub briefly as I was driving - The Square and Compass in Worth Matravers


spoonbills! you never mentioned that on the bird watching thread!


----------



## ska invita (Sep 8, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Thanks for the recommendations for other counties but the clue is in the thread title. Where else in Devon should I pay a visit?


i know north coast around welcombe - nice cliff walks and mad beaches 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?clie...X&ei=lr8NVOTkIcSh7Ab5_oD4Bg&ved=0CBUQ8gEoATAA


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 9, 2014)

For off road cycling , Woodbury Common near  Exeter has loads of trails

and just for being a fantastic place, Sidmouth is hard to beat.  The coastal path down there is lovely


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 9, 2014)

toggle said:


> just skip plymouth as anyhting other than a through route, best thing about the place is the ways out unless you've got a fetish for 1950s urban planning. cause anything interesting there that was left after the luftwaffe visited was destroyed a few years later.
> 
> if you're prepared to go over the border a little, you could use it as a base for visiting a few places. if you do old homes, then Cotehele is accessible from gunnislake station if you're ok with the uphill bits back to the station. antony is just over from the torpoint ferry. and it is rather pretty by either. given a choice, i'd do cotehele. it's an odd quirky place.



It's probably easier to get to Cothele from Calstock isn't it? Anyway - Tamar Valley line is highly recommended, gorgeous line, I used to get it to school everyday


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 9, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> There are certainly pleasing placenames in Devon:
> Abbotskirswell
> Kingskirswell
> Kingsteignton
> ...


Chipshop


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2014)

ska invita said:


> spoonbills! you never mentioned that on the bird watching thread!


 oops!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 10, 2014)

My favourite Devon beaches are Blackpool Sands, Bee Sands and Bantham. 

Dartmouth and all around the River Dart is beautiful as well...


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 10, 2014)

For cycling there's a cycle trail from barstable train station that goes along to the coast.  From there you can go north via saunton (amazing sand dunes), croyde (great surf & a coupld of pubs) to wollacombe (more surf,pubs etc).  If you've still got it in you continue on to ilfracombe (faded seaside town) and lynton/lynmouth (weird gorge like place with a water powered cliff railway).  All are great in their own way and all have camp sites.

You can cycle from plymouth to burrator, or further.  For a great day out you can climb up to the top of sheepstor and come back down via the pub in meavey.   There are plenty of rivers around there for swimming in as well.

I've done both the above on a bike, so it's definitely possible


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 12, 2014)

weltweit said:


>




Is that Bigbury? 

Looks like Bigbury.

Bigbury's ace. As is Bantham.


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 12, 2014)

Yep, South Hams FTW.

Look here
http://www.southdevonaonb.org.uk/


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2014)

Friday night was  a 15 mile jaunt. To The Globe at Sampford Peverell for a pint and some cheesy chips. Then back home on the cycle path next to the M5! Lovely


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 14, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Who knew?
> Just spent the weekend staying in Newton Abbott but visiting Dawlish and Shaldon. What a lovely area. I saw a stoat and many new birds! Teignmouth Bay and Ness Beach are stunning. Loved the brick smugglers' tunnels.
> I wouldn't want to live there but I'm going back there next year for cycling and wildlife spotting.
> Where else is nice to look at and full of nature?



That's the area I'm from, loads of family all round there, it's a lovely place indeed


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 15, 2014)

Devon is indeed beautiful, I spent a lot of my youth in the Totnes area.
Had many fabulous holidays all around the county.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> There are certainly pleasing placenames in Devon:
> Abbotskirswell*
> Kingskirswell*
> Kingsteignton
> ...



* That should be Abbotsk*e*rswell and Kingsk*e*rswell. You may be able to spell them - now but I wonder if you can pronounce them.

Also the pronunciation of 'Teignmouth' is problematic to strangers who often confuse it with Tynemouth. The BBC in recent years has found the correct pronunciation and even get it right when speaking in London studios. I am most impressed when they say it nowadays.

I was brought up in Torquay, but have lived near London since 1971 going back several times a year.

Also in your OP you gave Newton Abbot an extra t at the end. You are not the only person to do this. For years the train tickets issued at Paddington for Newton Abbot had an extra t. I always meant to save one as a collector's item but they spotted and corrected the error after a long while.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> There are certainly pleasing placenames in Devon:
> Abbotskirswell
> Kingskirswell
> Kingsteignton
> ...



That's a nice list for me to see, first home was in Kingskerswell (Yon Street which have always thought was a groovy name for a street), My nanny lived in Kingsteignton and my auntie lived in Combeinteignhead with a great view over to Bishopsteignton, folk usualy talk about other bits of Devon not "my" bit, you are now my hero


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 15, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> * That should be Abbotsk*e*rswell and Kingsk*e*rswell. You may be able to spell them - now but I wonder if you can pronounce them.
> 
> Also the pronunciation of 'Teignmouth' is problematic to strangers who often confuse it with Tynemouth. The BBC in recent years has found the correct pronunciation and even get it right when speaking in London studios. I am most impressed when they say it nowadays.
> 
> ...



Even though I was born in Newton Abbot I still get the urge to add an extra "t"


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 15, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Even though I was born in Newton Abbot I still get the urge to add an extra "t"



That would be a 'Devon T' no doubt?


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 15, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> That would be a 'Devon T' no doubt?



Yeah the jam is on top of the cream, like it bleedin well should be.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 15, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Yeah the jam is on top of the cream, like it bleedin well should be.


Tis only they bleddy Cornish that puts the cream on top of the jam.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 15, 2014)

I'll do cream on one side and jam on the other then.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 15, 2014)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Tis only they bleddy Cornish that puts the cream on top of the jam.



Do they put their butter on top of the jam n'all? Contrary feckers.


----------



## lizzieloo (Sep 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I'll do cream on one side and jam on the other then.



Ah the Yorkshire cream tea


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Devon is beautiful and a great place to live...


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> I love Devon too, and I'm particularly fond of the area around the Kingsbridge estuary and east from there to Dartmouth.



I used to jump off the bridge at Kingsbridge 



farmerbarleymow said:


> I liked Devon when I went on holiday there as a kid.  We stayed in Okehampton, and did a lot of walking stuff on Dartmoor which was good.  Not been since - that was 30 odd years ago.  Dorset is lovely too - definitely worth a visit - the SW is a lovely part of the world.



We are not too far from there


----------



## Idaho (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought you were in Bristol.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2014)

twentythreedom said:


> ^should be jam first



Nonsense. The cream is basically performing the same role as butter on a piece of toast. You wouldn't put butter on top of the jam on a piece of toast, not unless you were some kind of complete idiot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2014)

toggle said:


> if you're going through plymouth, take a trip on the tamar valley railway.



They're planning on reopening the line from Plymouth to Tavistock I hear, which is excellent news for locals and tourists alike.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 19, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nonsense. The cream is basically performing the same role as butter on a piece of toast. You wouldn't put butter on top of the jam on a piece of toast, not unless you were some kind of complete idiot.


Listen, son, you're the cockend here. Scone then butter then jam then cream. You knob


----------



## Idaho (Sep 19, 2014)

Butter on a scone? Tsk. I bet you have cream from a spray can too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2014)

Idaho said:


> Butter on a scone? Tsk. I bet you have cream from a spray can too.



A wrong 'un to the marrow of his bones. Hard to know if shooting him or letting him live would be the greater punishment.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 19, 2014)

When I was a kid we went to Torquey on holiday a few times. I remember palm trees and a river that me and my dad fished in


----------



## toggle (Sep 19, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> They're planning on reopening the line from Plymouth to Tavistock I hear, which is excellent news for locals and tourists alike.


which is a few miles extra to the tamar valley line. actually, i'm told locals don't like it all that much, cause ti's part of a huge housing development and they like tavi quiet


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2014)

toggle said:


> which is a few miles extra to the tamar valley line. actually, i'm told locals don't like it all that much, cause ti's part of a huge housing development and they like tavi quiet



On the other hand my brother lives and works in Tavistock and he's been having a nightmare trying to find an affordable place to rent. Not that I'd expect the developers to be that bothered about affordable housing. I daresay places like Tavi are a magnet for the second home set, or as I like to call them, 'cunts'.


----------



## toggle (Sep 20, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> On the other hand my brother lives and works in Tavistock and he's been having a nightmare trying to find an affordable place to rent. Not that I'd expect the developers to be that bothered about affordable housing. I daresay places like Tavi are a magnet for the second home set, or as I like to call them, 'cunts'.



as do a great many in cornwall. 

big problem in tavi is a lot of well off people who chose to live there cause ti's quaint and quiet and exclusive. and they don't want that to change. cause they like it like th\t \nd it keeps prices too high for not-cunts to live there.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 20, 2014)

Tavistock is very nice. But a pain to get to.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2014)

toggle said:


> big problem in tavi is a lot of well off people who chose to live there cause ti's quaint and quiet and exclusive. and they don't want that to change. cause they like it like th\t \nd it keeps prices too high for not-cunts to live there.



And yet I bet those same wealthy folk still want people to take their bins away, pour them drinks at their local, keep the shelves at Waitrose stacked etc etc. Just as long as those people fuck off somewhere else when their shift is over and don't hang around making the town look untidy


----------



## Idaho (Sep 20, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> And yet I bet those same wealthy folk still want people to take their bins away, pour them drinks at their local, keep the shelves at Waitrose stacked etc etc. Just as long as those people fuck off somewhere else when their shift is over and don't hang around making the town look untidy



You want to keep a few to man the 24 hour petrol stations.


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 20, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> On the other hand my brother lives and works in Tavistock and he's been having a nightmare trying to find an affordable place to rent. Not that I'd expect the developers to be that bothered about affordable housing. I daresay places like Tavi are a magnet for the second home set, or as I like to call them, 'cunts'.



planning info on new 750 housing in Tavi is here:
http://www.westdevon.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=10627&p=0
on page 29 of the report:

"The decision as to where the balance should lie between the level of railway contribution and
percentage of affordable housing rests entirely with Planning and Licensing Committee, as
part of their wider consideration of this outline application. Nevertheless, preliminary
soundings from the Development Forum and Member contact group indicate disquiet if the
level of affordable housing were to fall below 20%.

Your officers concur that this is a reasonable balance between competing objectives and
propose a Section 106 clause requiring the provision of 20% affordable housing, dispersed
across the site.  "


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 20, 2014)

20% is actually not that bad, considering some local authorities have been letting developers off with 0% affordable units on the fairly ludicrous grounds that they might not make any profit if they have to build homes that ordinary people might possibly be able to buy.

'Dispersed across the site' is good as well.


----------



## hot air baboon (Sep 26, 2014)

…guess this should be on here…










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brentor
Brentor church is on a dominant granite plug rising to 1,100 feet. The church of St Michael de la Rupe dates from 1130 and is the highest parish church in England. It is also the fourth smallest. Where the picture was taken from is a former manganese mine. The ore was exported via Morwellham Quay on the River Tamar. The soil is so thin at the top that the graveyard has had to be put at the base of the hill
The origins of the name Brentor are old Devonian, a Brythonic Celtic language related to Cornish, Welsh and Breton and spoken in Devon until the early Middle Ages'
As Devon’s equivalent to Glastonbury Tor……it even lies along the same so-called St Michael ley-line for those inclined towards such new-age woo….joining sites of renowned mystical power such as St Michaels Mount, Glastonbury and…errrr…Luton…


----------



## Enviro (Sep 26, 2014)

Dartmoor. Love it  Haven't been for a proper Dartmoor trip since doing Duke of Edinburgh's expeditions there.


----------



## golightly (Sep 26, 2014)

hot air baboon said:


>



Luton is on a Ley Line. Who knew?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 26, 2014)

Enviro said:


> Dartmoor. Love it  Haven't been for a proper Dartmoor trip since doing Duke of Edinburgh's expeditions there.


----------



## Cribynkle (Sep 26, 2014)

toggle said:


> which is a few miles extra to the tamar valley line. actually, i'm told locals don't like it all that much, cause ti's part of a huge housing development and they like tavi quiet


How does that work? Is it a case of carrying on at Bere Ferrers where the train backs out to carry on Bere Alston?


----------



## fucthest8 (Sep 26, 2014)

Also, the Nine Maidens or Seventeen Brothers stone circle





and with some scale  ....



Spoiler



Spinal Tap anyone? 
 [/SPOLER]


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 27, 2014)

So many places  Couple of faves are either start or finish at Otterton and walk along the river to Budleigh Salterton. Marvel at the fact that all those perfectly shaped pebbles are down to thousands of years of geological action. Either fuel up or wind down at Otterton Mill (working water mill, bread flour milled and then baked on the premises, heaven). Also Spitchwick on the edge of Dartmoor (http://wildswim.com/spitchwick-common-dartmoor) - can get very busy in the summer but you can still find quiet spots to chill. Literally if you try the water :-D  It's also a short way from Ashburton which is another great place for food. Amazing bakery and deli there plus several good restaurants. You'll find most of my recommendations are linked to where is good to eat :-D ;-)


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 27, 2014)

Wild beavers on the river Otter at the moment... my son was thrilled to spot one this summer.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 29, 2014)

secretsquirrel said:


> You'll find most of my recommendations are linked to where is good to eat :-D ;-)



Walk over the hill from Beer to Branscombe. 

Branscombe has plenty of great places to eat. You can either get a massive slab of cake at the Sea Shanty Cafe at Branscombe Mouth










Or head up the path to the Old Mill for a cream tea







Or further along to the Fountain Head for a meal and a pint of Summa That







It's a fantastic unspoilt pub . 

Of course, any non-Devonians should go to the rah rah Masons Arms in the middle of the village.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 29, 2014)

I've had a cream tea at the Old Mill rubbershoes, very nice it was too


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Cakes (Sep 30, 2014)

It lovely that everyone is sharing holiday tips with OU, but I just can't get past some of the Cornish cream tea apologism going on in this thread. Jam first is deviant and you know it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm glad and grateful that this thread has been contributed to so thoughtfully and generously. I'm sure this is a reflection of the friendliness, helpfulness and, of course, pride of the good and kind Devonians who contributed.

So who's gonna put me up then?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Sep 30, 2014)

Well, we're mere blow ins rather than Devon born and bred but be happy to have you to stay


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2014)

The real question is does anyone know how they make it so creamy?


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 10, 2014)

View from my office window this morning, Dartmoor weather coming at me


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 10, 2014)

sim667 said:


> The real question is does anyone know how they make it so creamy?



Yes. Devon knows.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 15, 2014)

http://vimeo.com/m/57916088

Just seen this thread... This film ends at Ness Beach.  Julie Elliot used to live in Devon but moved


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 15, 2014)

toggle said:


> it's not exactly easy to find stuff round there, only been up there once and it involved a bit of getting lost and swearing.  and it is quite a trek out of plymouth, suppose it's depending on how far you can cover. and where you can find to stay. that's why i recomended the tamar valley railway, you can get up on a really scenic railway line and hop off at bere alton and then ride up the disused rail line from there, according to the other half.
> 
> but if you do go to the area round burrator, pop into sheepstor church. i was part of the group that did their heritage stuff. the stuff we did is apparently being touted as the template for other churches to talk about themselves


I used to cycle from plymouth to Burrator when I was 14. There and back on a Sunday afternoon! Princetown too! Nothing better than being out on the middle of the moor seemingly completely by yourself and under your own steam!


----------



## Sea Star (Oct 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> There are certainly pleasing placenames in Devon:
> Abbotskirswell
> Kingskirswell
> Kingsteignton
> ...


You left out Crapstone


----------

